

Statement by DNI James R. Clapper on Allegations of Economic Espionage - aspensmonster
http://icontherecord.tumblr.com/post/60712026846/statement-by-director-of-national-intelligence

======
aspensmonster
tl;dr: Whatcha gonna do about it?

